# Do you poo in the loo



## PPBear (Mar 9, 2013)

I know it's a smelly subject, but do you use your motorhome loo in the way it was intended, or do you go to a site toilet to do the necessary number 2's.

I've only ever used my loo to tiddle in, never a poo, being one of those that would walk to a site toilet, however recently I had cause to use it as intended over a 4 day period, but emptied as required.

It did conjour up a number of questions in my mind....would it be hard to empty, would it smell etc etc, however I was pleasantly surprised to find that the blue loo chemical did as it said on the package and seemed to dissolve the contents, making emptying a straight forward task.

Still I won't be making a habit of it, but it's nice to know that if I need to use it as intended, then there'll be no problem.

Oh and I did use the Thetford sanitizer cleaner on return.....just incase.

:roll:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh goody! Another Poo thread. 

You may find some answers here as it was covered recently.

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-185857-days0-orderasc-40.html

Always good to reserrect these hot topics though!

Im definitely in the Poo in the loo camp as I dont use campsites!


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

I use mine as a toilet, because that is exactly what it is.


----------



## lindjan (Mar 6, 2008)

No, definitely not, nothing serious in my loo ! During the Olympics we stayed at a campsite with no TB and serious planning was needed, although I think men have more of a daily problem than women !
Lindjan


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I would take it another step further and want to know if you would poo in anyone elses loo? Or if you were looking round motorhomes at a dealers would it be out of order to try the loo out? I assume they leave the cassettes in place? 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Is this serious 

If you wild camp or stay on aires.

Where exactly do you poo?? 

Barry control yourself   

Me I never do such things

Him all the time

Mind you his job is to empty the toilet
   

Aldra


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I spent three pages moving my crapper for improved comfort :lol: 
I never do it anywhere else!
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-1852249.html#1852249


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up..

Ah bless... Beats a bucket.. Crap, pee, sick it will accept anything you feel the need to put down it...

The only downside is Sandra has to empty it but seeing most of it is hers, it's only fair :wink: ..Me, I use the nearest tree, bush as blokes do, it's our job unless your a southern shandy drinker.. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

The 12 pints have to go somewhere :lol: :lol: :lol: 

ray.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

barryd said:


> I would take it another step further and want to know if you would poo in anyone elses loo? Or if you were looking round motorhomes at a dealers would it be out of order to try the loo out? I assume they leave the cassettes in place? 8O


Now, now, isn't another poo thread enough fun for you? At least give it a chance to get 'going' before introducing naughty ideas. :lol:

Chris


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Yet more classic British primary school embarrassment about body and toilet functions.

Of course we poo in our loo. That's what it's there for.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I always do the heavy stuff first thing out of bed and then all evening pi**ing :lol: I empty every morning because I don't use chemicals so I don't need to wait for it to be FULL


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

Isn't that what it's designed for??? Definite yes here 8O


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

We smuggle drugs in our loo. :rightfighter5:


----------



## dalspa (Jul 1, 2008)

We tend to never let the cassette get to full before emptying - about two t(h)irds full is just about right. Usually just the two of us, so no problem, but going to be interesting in a couple of weeks time when we take our son and his wife with us - first time with four on board. Might have to draw up a rota - four t(h)irds full is a definite no no. We will be on aires for odd nights but on campsites for longer stops so it might work out ok - or not  

DavidL


----------



## PPBear (Mar 9, 2013)

dalspa said:


> We tend to never let the cassette get to full before emptying - about two t(h)irds full is just about right. Usually just the two of us, so no problem, but going to be interesting in a couple of weeks time when we take our son and his wife with us - first time with four on board. Might have to draw up a rota - four t(h)irds full is a definite no no. We will be on aires for odd nights but on campsites for longer stops so it might work out ok - or not
> 
> DavidL


I couldn't survive with about 2 turds full, it's not possible. SWMBO can quite possibly fill all 17 litres in a matter of minutes!!!! 8O

Is it just my very own special (and has needs-hope she doesn't read this thread.....love you minxy pooooooo) lady can pee for England should it ever become a past time or national sport. 

Maybe the female bladder has a part number on it and is stamped "Thetford" too.....just saying :lol:


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

We have in the past, been the very first visitors on a site after the Winter shut down, and the site has had a brand spanking new Shower / Toilet Block built (oh the lady in reception made no bones about telling us how good it was). She even pitched us up directly behind the said Toilet Block.

Absolutely no one out of the 4 of us used it, all our business was done in our on-board Thetford (it's my job to empty it of course, sometimes twice a day). I can't get my head around folks not wanting to use it for its intended purpose.


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Of course we poo in the loo.
We are not always on sites so what else would you do.
I can't understand why people pay good money to buy a travelling toilet and not use it. What else does not get used, the cooker, or even the bed, do they book into a hotel for the night?
p-c


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

You paid for it you might as well use it.


Yorkshireman logic.


Anyway why wouldn't you.


Martin


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Never, it would make the loo unclean.


----------



## PPBear (Mar 9, 2013)

VanFlair said:


> You paid for it you might as well use it.
> 
> Yorkshireman logic.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right Martin 

However, I don't know if your poo's are anything like mine and didn't just consist of a few small pellets that could quite happily disappear down a loo, they're more of an explosion really, quite possibly as a result of the quantity of alcoholic medicine required on a daily basis (usually Apple flavoured vintage), or the excessive amount of beetroot that seems to find its way onto my daily plate.

When I did finally use it, I found that a careful strategy of a quick flush to wet the bowl, followed by a careful lining of paper, with an open slide, generally allowed me the chance of conducting my business without the need of much elbow grease scrubbing to finish the jobie.

You're all 100% right!! Why would I spend 10's of thousands of £'sssss to have the full facility of a home and not use it.

I think SWMBO will get quite excited now at the thought of being allowed to sleep in the large double bed, sleeping under that tree was wearing a tad thin


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Now that you are into using the loo ...

What ever you do DO NOT use the shower ....the shower tray will get wet, shower trays should never be allowed to get wet.

:lol: 


Mike


----------



## Phodetheus (Nov 2, 2013)

I have to empty so I am blinking well going to poo in it. However be warned anyone else that thinks they can including the wife :twisted:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

As has been said, don't use the shower 'cos it gets wet - and fills the grey-waste tank. Don't use the lights, TV, stereo etc 'cos it drains the battery...etc. ...etc. As for the cooker - why when there is a McD next to the free WiFi

I try to save my poo for Tesco - no, not the whole cassette  :lol: - because I used to work for them, so want to get my own back :lol: :lol: :lol: Unfortunately they do not give Card Points for that.

Where appropriate, I pee where the cows, horses, foxes and deer do it.

Question - do traditional gypsy caravans have cassettes? Just asking:roll: 

I could go on, but I do not want to give you lot the sh*ts, just in case the sensitive ones are not near a toilet block


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Please rename the thread title to:

DO YOU S1T WHEN YOU SH1T?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> I try to save my poo for Tesco - no, not the whole cassette  :lol: - because I used to work for them, so want to get my own back :lol: :lol: :lol: Unfortunately they do not give Card Points for that.


So Geoff ...... Were you stacking shelves or on the Checkout?

BTW, I have often wondered, do newly employed shelf stackers have to start at the bottom? :?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

We take all our cushions out before we go away so that they don't show signs of wear.

It makes it a bit harder to sleep :wink: but we've get used to it.


----------



## PPBear (Mar 9, 2013)

spykal said:


> Now that you are into using the loo ...
> 
> What ever you do DO NOT use the shower ....the shower tray will get wet, shower trays should never be allowed to get wet.
> 
> ...


Now showers....there's a thing. Used mine once and guess what??!! It only went and flippin dried didn't it. Had to use it again the next day, just to wet it again......poor design, it must be as it just keeps on drying out 8O

Fact of the matter is, I love the shower, it's blooming awesome and one of the reasons I picked the 'van......well that and a loo 

Usually save the shower until AFTER I've completed the said poo, cleaner that way :wink:


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

So PP do Bears sh1t in the woods?


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yes. I thought everyone did. How an earth can you manage on an aire or next to a river or if Mrs Adonisito has made a chilli.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Normally I try and find a "long-drop" toilet.

Unfortunately they seem to be obsolete these days.

Now even "short-drop" toilets (not to be used when the train is standing in a station) are out of favour.

Then Thomas Crapper came along with his invention but I find that the chain rattles too much as we drive along.
Not to mention the water slopping out of the cistern.

Thanks to Mr Thetford all problems have been solved.

Well, not exactly.

Unlike all the previous above-mentioned versions I HAVE TO EMPTY THE BL00DY THING!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Aaahh ..... Poo.

The lifeblood of Motorhomefacts. :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

747 said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > I try to save my poo for Tesco - no, not the whole cassette  :lol: - because I used to work for them, so want to get my own back :lol: :lol: :lol: Unfortunately they do not give Card Points for that.
> ...


747

I was driving the home delivery vans - so loaded up and checked out of the yard PDQ

For the Tesco shelf-stackers, you could offer a training course - starting at your bottom :lol: Then you could offer your services to Countrywide - I am sure they do a nice line in electric cattle-prods  :lol:


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

(Pippin said: Normally I try and find a "long-drop" toilet.......)

There's a 'double ganger' in Puivert built in 1921 over the river. Sadly, it's locked off from current use. :roll: 

I'd attach a photo if the MHF system worked as intended.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I dont use mine while driving :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Now THAT'S an idea.

Oh, too late, it's already been invented - it's called a commode :lol:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Yes, but I take off all the wheels every night so they won't lose their circular form. Stack them on their sides in the garage. 

What do you use your garages for?


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

aldra said:


> I
> Me I never do such things
> 
> Him all the time
> ...


Ladies do not poo, it would be beneath them. :roll: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

"I don't use mine while driving Laughing "

My wife has been known to :roll: 

tony


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jezport said:


> I dont use mine while driving :lol:


First aircraft I flew (Bristol Freighter) was described as 'Flying a 17th Century Cottage from the upstairs loo window' - and it was :lol: Sometimes enough to wish one was on the commode :roll:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Using your cassette for the purpose it was intended gets you more friends than you might imagine.

It is considered the height of good manners in France for all the males to congregate around the cassette emptying point and have a good chin wag - regardless of whether you speak the lingo or not.

Watching the effluence disappear down the designated hole is a chance for the chaps to get away from the spouse/partner/whatever and let her get on with more feminine duties - opening a beer for you, pouring you a glass of wine or cooking the next meal.

That is why when you see one Johnny Foreigner wander towards the borne you can guarantee at least another half dozen will be there before the first cassette is emptied.

Apparently it's a 'man' thing as the weaker (?) sex rarely, if ever, participate in the emptying ritual.

And when it comes push to shove, what could be more gratifying for a man, despite the smell, of watching someone else's bodily fluids and solids surging forth from an over-flowing cassette?*

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Is that when you were working for Tesco Geoff? 8O


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We have solved ALL the problems of motorhoming quite simply.

We bought our Hymer and left it with the dealer.

Why not try that for yourselves - just think of it.

Never have to use the toilet in it, let alone empty the sodding thing.

Never have to have it MOT'd, serviced. (The MH - not the toilet stupid!)

Cushions, mattress and furnishings would never wear out.

As for deciding whether to go with refillables or exchangeables - forget it.

Good one about taking the wheels off - hadn't thought of that one.

But the most amazing bonus of all is that there would never ever be any chance of suffering a gas attack in them there foreign lands.

Oh Gawd - I have just mentioned garsing, it seems ages since we had a worrysome discussion about that little chestnut.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

747 said:


> Is that when you were working for Tesco Geoff? 8O


Can you imagine if Tesco started an airline? - might Michael O'Leary look respectable.

When I drove for Tesco the new 'Manager' of Home Delivery could not drive and when I reported that one van's 'big-end' bearing was going he did not know what I meant, did nothing, one week later engine blew  :lol:

He could have been CEO of their airline next week!  :lol: :lol: :lol:

Geoff


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Of course we use our bog as it was designed to be used.. My wife will even use it as we speed down the autobahn at 120kph without missing the hole ( Top Bombing ).

And whist in Bremen I actually got my hands inside to fix the mechanism so that it would open and close correctly. My fix gave me the sweet smell of success as it saved me from buying a new cassette and avoided crossing our legs until we returned from our trip around Scandinavia.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Still don't get it. If you wildcamp or use aires, you still have to find a place to empty the loo. EG a public toilet.

If you can find a place to empty the loo, you can also go for a poo!

Why crap in your MH loo, unless you must? Unpleasant to empty.

Or aren't you all housetrained?


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Oh for gods sake will someone shoot the op .

Toilet = Toilet

Simples !!!!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Easyriders said:


> Still don't get it. If you wildcamp or use aires, you still have to find a place to empty the loo. EG a public toilet.
> 
> If you can find a place to empty the loo, you can also go for a poo!
> 
> ...


Think time interval - especially if one has forward thinking and two cassettes. :wink:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *Easyriders wrote: *Still don't get it. If you wildcamp or use aires, you still have to find a place to empty the loo. EG a public toilet.
> 
> If you can find a place to empty the loo, you can also go for a poo!
> 
> ...


Yeah but I dunno about you but I usually like to have a poo everyday. . Our Thetford can go 4 sometimes 5 days at a push before it needs emptying so no need to find a loo everyday.

I use the blue stuff and the loo is never unpleasant to empty.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

> Still don't get it. If you wildcamp or use aires, you still have to find a place to empty the loo. EG a public toilet.
> 
> If you can find a place to empty the loo, you can also go for a poo!
> 
> ...


What's not to get? You have your preference and others have different preferences.

Why have a bog in the van and not use it as a bog?

Personally I would much rather use our own facilities than public ones.

We have a shower in the van. I have never used a public shower because I prefer our own.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Easyriders said:


> Still don't get it. If you wildcamp or use aires, you still have to find a place to empty the loo. EG a public toilet.
> 
> If you can find a place to empty the loo, you can also go for a poo!
> 
> ...


I hope you are not insinuating that my poo is unpleasant. 8O

How very dare you. :?


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

I cannot believe that I just passed ten minutes reading this thread. Note to self, next time take the pad to the loo and kill two birds at once. Better yet, take the cassette to bed and sleep on it  

Alan


----------



## NormanB (Sep 8, 2005)

We poo in the loo. We find that if you do it on the carpets, after a time they they start to smell. (Sorry)


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

while I enjoyed reading the various replies, to my mind this post raises many serious questions regarding the domestic / personal habits of members and how they are applied or changed when motor homing.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

It only goes to show that what we each do in the toilet is entirely our own "business" :?:


----------



## PPBear (Mar 9, 2013)

NormanB said:


> We poo in the loo. We find that if you do it on the carpets, after a time they they start to smell. (Sorry)


See, I knew I'd been doing it wrong......and why I'm never invited back in my friends motorhomes too !!!


----------



## PPBear (Mar 9, 2013)

It's old but I found this posted to FB so looked and there it was on YouTube.

Makes me chuckle with sympathy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *PPBear wrote: *It's old but I found this posted to FB so looked and there it was on YouTube.
> 
> Makes me chuckle with sympathy


 :lol: :lol:

Brilliant.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

PPBear said:


> It's old but I found this posted to FB so looked and there it was on YouTube.
> 
> Makes me chuckle with sympathy


I have a SOG fitted and fined it best to empty the toilet daily or I end up like the lady in the video (and anyone else in close proximity)


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

PPBear said:


> It's old but I found this posted to FB so looked and there it was on YouTube.
> 
> Makes me chuckle with sympathy


I am pleased it was a Tugger :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Here is the definitive answer to keeping the Thetford® in pristine condition.

Just buy one of these!

http://www.lidl.co.uk/en/our-offers-2491.htm?action=showDetail&id=13719

Absolute bargain at thirty five quid and a penny change.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

pippin said:


> Here is the definitive answer to keeping the Thetford® in pristine condition.
> 
> Just buy one of these!
> 
> ...


Yeah, then you could poo in the garage and keep smells out of the hab area :lol:


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

When I sold the caravan to that company 
I did say
"There's one or two things still to do on it "


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

I feel like being converted,never used it to poo,only a wee,how do you prepare the toilet for its journey to the cassette.i feel like a virgin
regards debbie


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

"how do you prepare the toilet for its journey to the cassette"

Explain!

"I feel like a virgin" - so do I, being a bloke!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

If
You wild camp 

You need to use the loo

It's what it's for

Get a grip, with all the possible things that could happen in life

Pooing in the loo is so far down the scale

It's not even worth considering

Aldra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *tony_debs wrote: *I feel like being converted,never used it to poo,only a wee,how do you prepare the toilet for its journey to the cassette.i feel like a virgin
> regards debbie


Same way you do now! 

Wack a cap full of blue in when its empty, fill it, slide it out when full, its all sealed (hopefully), empty it. Job Done!  Shouldnt even smell that much really if you use the blue.


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

PPBear said:


> It's old but I found this posted to FB so looked and there it was on YouTube.
> 
> Makes me chuckle with sympathy


Is that why there is never women at the elsan point,,   
Misty


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> > *tony_debs wrote: *I feel like being converted,never used it to poo,only a wee,how do you prepare the toilet for its journey to the cassette.i feel like a virgin
> > regards debbie
> 
> 
> ...


There you are - practical advice from 'Agony Uncle' Barry - you cannot beat it!


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yep, and if you can't remember how to actually ****, sorry, sit on a toilet Barry has a graphic instructional Youtube you can watch!


----------



## tony_debs (Mar 5, 2009)

I worry about him indoors,he is not the best at aiming at home,bless him.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *tony_debs wrote: *I worry about him indoors,he is not the best at aiming at home,bless him.


Hmm. I would suggest he sits down for a number 2! :lol:

Even I can get that right! Number 1's in the hedge or if your French wherever you like. Middle of road, off a bridge, Outside The Marie.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Always, that's why I fitted it, we use the blue tea bag sachets jobbies to make it pong less.

We have a Thetford C400 with it's own tank and I was amazed that we didn't need to refill it even on our recent 6 week trip.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Flushing tank on our C4 also lasted well, I filled it up before we left and it still has water/additive in it.

Peter


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Argh don't tell me you have to flush it as well😁😁
Maybe the OP was right, just don't use it, 😇😇😇
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Argh don't tell me you have to flush it as well😁😁
Maybe the OP was right, just don't use it, 😇😇😇
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

What happened there??


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't *#~*#* know!!!!!!!


----------

